# Another use for tranexemic acid



## dentabox (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi folks,
Noticed an old thread on this forum about tranexemic acid and was wondering if it was also used to control bleeding intra-orally.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 5, 2017)

I think Doc Brown used tranexemic acid to power the Delorean in back to the future.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 5, 2017)

Teufel said:


> I think Doc Brown used tranexemic acid to power the Delorean in back to the future.



Na sir. That was plutonium, stolen when Doc Brown was recruited to make a bomb from shotty machine parts. Then the Lybians showed up at the Twin Pines mall and shot Doc Brown down. Rest easy Doc...

M.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 6, 2017)

Isn't transexemic acid the antidote for Iocane Powder?


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 6, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> transexemic acid



"Surely, you must be joking".  Sometimes, acid is just acid...


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 7, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Isn't transexemic acid the antidote for Iocane Powder?


No, there is no antidote for iocane.  One must simply spend years building up their immunity.

I believe transexemic acid is the stuff that will turn you into a Chelsea Manning.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 7, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> No, there is no antidote for iocane.  One must simply spend years building up their immunity.
> 
> I believe transexemic acid is the stuff that will turn you into a Chelsea Manning.



No, that's traitorous acid. Different drug family.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 7, 2017)

Another thread going sideways . Transexemic acid gets rid of this here lil' guy :-" (it will however cost you a testicle):


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 7, 2017)

It has been a couple of days from the OP, and as @Frank S. has observed we are way off in the weeds now. 

I'll lock it down. If the OP has good reason to open it back up, he can send me a pm and we'll go from there.

Thread closed.


----------

